# How long to drive into DC from Richmond in early am



## sammy (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a meeting in DC at 9am around 1st & Independence.  How long would it take to drive up (a Wednesday) from Richmond, find nearby parking and walk to that area?  

Would you suggest leaving at 6? 5? Any ideas for easy to find and not-so-steep parking?


----------



## CMF (Aug 1, 2007)

*I would leave at six.*

It's about a 2 hour drive in good traffic - but it's never good on 95.  Consider taking the train and then a cab.

Charles


----------



## KenK (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't consider the train.  DO THE TRAIN

I checked times for you.  There are two rail stations in Richmond.  Make sure you get directions to the Amtrak one.

# 98 Silver Meteor  leave richmond @ 4 AM  arrive Untion Station DC 6:30 AM

# 84   leave at 6 AM  Arrive Union Station @ 8:15 AM  ( $26.00 )

There are more on the amtrak site...but the rest will make you late.

From DC to Richmond:   (Make sure you get on a train that will go back to the station you parked at)

# 95  leave DC @ 2:30 PM  arrive Richmond @ 4:40 PM

# 91 Silver Star  leave DC @ 3:05 PM arrive @ 5:00 PM

# 93  leave DC @ 5:50 PM arrive @ 8:07 PM  ( $26.00)

There are more.

There are AAA and other discounts. Not all trains cost the same.

The silver trains (From Boston or NYC to Tampa & Miami) are more $$, and also will not be as neat or clean, because they are long distance....have diners, sleepers, & so on.  

I would also check if it might be easier to get off the trains at Alexandria (a big rail terminal and metro link) or stay on to Union Station.  I will check where the address is, and maybe you could walk...nice to walk in most areas in DC, if you are a good walker.


----------



## KenK (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know which first street on Indepenence it is...but it doesn't matter.

If you are younger than 65 and arthritis hasn't set in too bad.....Union Station is on one side of the Capitol Bldg, and either of the firsts are on the other side.

Its an easy walk.

Top legal speed on this rail is just under 90 MPH....but it will probably average 70 or less.  You will see the cars stopped on I 95 in many places as you near DC.  Give them a wave...as you pass.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 1, 2007)

CMF said:


> It's about a 2 hour drive in good traffic - but it's never good on 95.  Consider taking the train and then a cab.
> 
> Charles




Ditto and Ditto if traffic is not bad; finding a parking space will.

Catch the train into DC.


----------



## sammy (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for replies.  

Do you think parking in a hotel parking lot that is on the outskirts of DC and also sits on a Metro stop, then taking the Metro in would work? (Not sure what hotel that could be, but I'd guess there are many.)  Or do you still prefer the train?  I'm just not crazy about being tied to the train schedule, but if it is the clear preferred method, I'll do it.   

Regarding the return train back to my car, any tips on what the key is here to get the right one?  I've done the Metro several times before as well as NYC subway, but am not familiar with the trains at all.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 1, 2007)

sammy said:


> Regarding the return train back to my car, any tips on what the key is here to get the right one?


The "right" train is the one that best fits your schedule. You can see the entire schedule at Amtrak.com. 

Negotiating the train stations and getting to your ultimate destination and back will be much easier than you can imagine. To develop a comfort level, use Google Maps (go to Google and select "Maps") to pinpoint both Union Station and your destination address so that you can see where they are. At worst, take a taxi between the two points, which will cost you about the same or less than parking would!

Don't dream of trying to park for free in one of the outlying hotel parking lots to use the Metro unless you know what you are doing. Many of the hotels have video surveillance and will have your car towed.

I concur with the others. Just getting as far as one of those outlying hotels to take the Metro will take a long time. The traffic crawl at that time of the morning starts many miles from DC.


----------



## KenK (Aug 1, 2007)

I didn't know there were two rail stations in Richmond.  But maybe they only use one.

Union Station is also like a rail terminal (but technically, trains continue from there, so I guess its a station. 

Union Station is also a giant shopping complex, with lots of restaurants, too. And near it, of course, (near most rail stations) is the old Post Office, (Smithsonian) which also some shops and restaurants.

When you go to the Amtrak site, check the train numbers (also the place where the station is in Richmond).  When you check the return train, the Union station is like an airport.  Big tote boards will display all arrivals and departures, and what track numbers and departure times  you will need to get to to board the train on time.
 ( http://www.unionstationdc.com/photoalbum.asp?id=29 )  (They don't wait, so get on the platform as soon as you are allowed to board.)  There are redcaps and conductors that will help you find your track or platform.  

Buy tickets before you board.  They charge more if you purchase on the train.

I would listen to Dave & the others.  If you don't want your car towed, don't do what you think might work.  They are all way ahead of us.

One time on & one time off...no parking, no lights, no back ups.


----------



## somerville (Aug 1, 2007)

sammy said:


> Thanks so much for replies.
> 
> Do you think parking in a hotel parking lot that is on the outskirts of DC and also sits on a Metro stop, then taking the Metro in would work? (Not sure what hotel that could be, but I'd guess there are many.)  Or do you still prefer the train?  I'm just not crazy about being tied to the train schedule, but if it is the clear preferred method, I'll do it.
> 
> Regarding the return train back to my car, any tips on what the key is here to get the right one?  I've done the Metro several times before as well as NYC subway, but am not familiar with the trains at all.


Parking at a hotel is not really an option.  You would also have a difficult time finding parking at any of the Metro garages.  I agree that the train is your best option, as you will be trying to drive into the area during the height of the rush hour.  I haven't even noticed much of a decline in traffic this summer that you usually see when commuters are on vacation.

Getting off at King Street and switching to Metro is another option that another poster mentioned.  However, it all depends on where your final destination is.  Keep in mind too that the trains often do not run on time.


----------



## chris5 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmmm, let's see, it's around a 1 hour drive in good traffic from Richmond to F'burg on I-95; then from F'burg to DC, between 6am to 9am, when the HOV lanes are operating for restricted HOV traffic near Quantico to DC, you'd have to take the regular lanes with jammed traffic -- that's around a 2-2.25 hour commute to DC from F'burg. So, for your 9am meeting, it might be a 3 hour commute on the regular lanes from Richmond to DC, and you'll have difficulty finding parking once in DC.

If you really want to drive, it can be a 2 hour commute from Richmond to DC if you drive high speeds and you hit the HOV lanes before they get restricted.  The HOV lanes are open to all traffic going Northbound before 6am but technically you're supposed to exit off the lanes when they become restricted. If you leave Richmond at 4:00am, you should hit the HOV lanes at Dumfries/Montclair Virginia at 5:30 and get into DC at around 6:15am.  You might be able to find some parking garages open near downtown or try the Holiday Inn area around Independence Ave near the Air & Space Museum. Most early-bird parking begins at 7am in the downtown area.

I'd only do this drive if your meeting was a very short one and you could head back to Richmond before 12pm. The HOV lanes run southbound beginning around 1pm but the traffic is generally light on the regular lanes between 10am-1:30pm.  

If you take the train, and this might be your best move, you should expect Amtrak not to be on-time and the earliest Amtrak train back to Richmond is mid-afternoon.  

If you really want to drive and pick-up slugs for the HOV lanes, then you can leave Richmond at around 5:15am, drive to the Prince William County/Horner Road commuter-lot and pick up some slugs and take the HOV lanes into DC and get into town at around 7:30 am and look for parking. Here's some info about the Virginia slug lines:www.slug-lines.com/ 

By the way, make sure you get to the right First Street around that area of town. My wife once was meeting one of her friends  at First Street and there are two of them not to far from each other around the Library of Congress!


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

Amtrak to Union Station.  Then take the subway (metro) to Metro Center and switch trains to get to the Capitol South station.  You could also take a cab.

I'm also of the mind set that you should go the night before and stay at a hotel either down town or right near a metro station.  There are a million different ways to be late for this meeting, and taking the Amtrak will cost you some money that could easily go to a hotel stay.


----------



## sammy (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions.  

I'm going to have to take a closer look at all of this, including prices for a hotel overnight.  I don't mind walking far or switching to Metro, but I do get unsettled when I think I am going to be late and it looks like early am travelling will be nothing but!  Having never taken Amtrak out of Richmond, or into DC before (in fact I only took it once, EVER, and that was to NYC where I feel much more comfortable as far as what's where, timing, etc) I'll have to study all the schedules and see if I can reasonably make it to this 9:00 leaving in the morning.


----------



## sammy (Aug 3, 2007)

I've looked at this more closely and come up with this.  I'd appreciate your expert opinions.  

Springfield, VA is on the Metro Blue line and is (I think) right off of 95 before I'd have to get on 395 into DC.  Online Metro says it is 45 minutes to Capital South.

So, what if I can drive up to Springfield, Va and take the Blue Line Metro directly to Capitol South (that looks closest)?  I figure this will work and actually save me parking and traffic issues driving, save me from figuring out Amtrak and walking the mile from the Union station to 1st/Ind.

Will this avoid the traffic?  Will the Springfield Metro station have free parking?  Will this Metro blue line route be direct to Capital South or will I have to switch anyway?  And is the Metro safe from this most remote stop?


----------



## CMF (Aug 3, 2007)

*Parking at the metro can be a crap shoot.*

I'm not familiar with that stop.  I know that some lots are full by 7:30.  Parking is not free - I think it's like $3 and change for the day.  The trains do get jammed up too - they break down just like Amtrak.  I still say that the train is you best bet.  The Richmond station is easy to get to + Union Station is very civilized [sort of like an upscale mall] + there will be a line a of cabs waiting for you [but you can easily walk to 1st and Independence from Union Station].

And, you'll hit awful traffic way before you hit Springfield if you drive.

Good luck!

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

You'll have to get there early. Even with over 5,000 parking spaces, the garage normally fills by 8:00 a.m. on a weekday. Plan to be there not later than 7:15-7:30. 

And you'll still need to plan _significant_ extra time for the slow trafic getting that far, getting off of 395 and getting into the lot.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

I concur with Charles. It will be a much, much less stressful trip than your proposed alternative.


----------



## sammy (Aug 3, 2007)

I was hopeful traffic would not start till after the 95/395 split.  Thought it was worth a try.  

Oh well, either hotel Tuesday night or Amtrak from Richmond.  

Can I show up that morning to buy the Amtrak ticket?  Do they ever sell out?

Thanks so much, you've all been a huge help!


----------



## KenK (Aug 4, 2007)

Sammy:
    Check the websites of Amtrak and the hotels now!  I don't think it will be real busy in summer.  You also ought to chech google maps as suggested above and find where Independence and First is.  The are two Firsts one on either side of Independence Ave ( Like N first & S first ).  Check where Union Station is.  

    When on he Google maps, click businesses, then enter hotels.  All the hotels in  the area (or near ) where you are looking on the map will come up with pointers with letters.  On the left hand side of screen the letters are translated into the Hotel name.

     If you decide the Train (It might not be an Amtrak train, but a NC or Virginia train run by Amtrak) you nust go to the website, get 800 numbers, and call them.  You need info as to where to get the tix and exact times for the day of travel.  Remember to mention you are AAA, AARP, Veteran, or anyway to get that $22.00 down (Thats the lowest fare I saw).

    Of course, if you want to ask about club car upgrades...if they have that...it costs more ( Computer hookups, free junk)

    But don''t wait till that AM.  Everyone is right about traffic.  In May, when we returned, it took us 2.5 hours to get through the AM rush on I 95/ I 495/ I 395 at the mixing bowl because we didn't have an idea to avoid the B/Us. A truck accident and Wilson Bridge construction problems

    There is a reason why I usually suggest folks take the DelMaVa route to by pass that mess....you don't  KNOW whats going to happen.


----------

